# Studia w USA

## vutives

Witam. Powoli czas zacząć myśleć co człowiek chce w życiu robić, a więc studia też przydałoby się wybrać. Poważnie zastanawiam się na studiami w USA. Co sądzicie o tamtejszych uczelniach? Może ktoś z Was tam studiuje? Wszędzie się mówi, że tamtejsze uniwersytety są najlepsze na świecie ale chętnie dowiedziałbym się jak to jest w praktyce. Nie ukrywam, że póki co moim marzeniem jest MIT. Może dostać się tam jest cholernie trudno i niektórzy mnie wyśmieją ale wg mnie marzenia są po to by je realizować, a nie kontemplować. I jeszcze bardziej utwierdziłem się w tym gdy kilka miesięcy temu przeczytałem jak chłopak z Węgorzewa dostał się właśnie na MIT. Pogadajmy.  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

Siema, ja ci powiem ze marzenia fajna sprawa. Ja od dziecka chciałem latać, dlatego złożyłem "papiery" do Dęblina do szkoły Orląt. Niestety nie dostałem sie jedynie dzięki temu ze nie mam tradycji rodzinnych (dziadka, ojca pilota) oraz min. dlatego ze we krwi miałem jakiś współczynnik troszkę za wysoki. Ale nie poddaję sie i za rok znów składam dokumenty. Jak mi sie nie uda to składam na podyplomowe do Dęblina na Kontrolera ruchu lotniczego. 

A co do uczelni w stanach ze są naj to stara utopia. Jadą na renomie i tyle. Ja studiuję w takiej dziurze ze szkoda gadać, a na roku mam 2 braci którzy potrafią zaginać profesorków na wykładach i laborkach. 

Moim zdaniem niezależnie gdzie kończysz szkołe a wrócisz do polski będziesz zarabiał nie wiele. W Polsce liczy sie przy rekrutacji tylko wyższe wykształcenie. Sam byłem na kilkunastu rozmowach o pracę i kosiłem tych z mgr a nie dostałem pracy bo jeszcze nawet licencjata nie mam. 

Bez znajomości to i po Harwardzie cie oleją bo powiedzą ze masz lewe papiery.

----------

## mistix

A ja od siebie mogę powiedzieć, że jak będziesz realizował swoje założenia z uporem maniaka to na 100% dasz radę. A MIT to porządna uczelnia i jak byś miał szans oraz fundusze to się tam śmiało wybieraj. Na polskich uczelniach no cóż tu dużo mówić bieda w sprzęcie np. na takiej Politechnice Śląskiej sprzęt no cóż z górnej półki to nie jest, ale też nie ma co narzekać bo jedna z lepszych uczelni w kraju pod względem wykształcenia technicznego.

----------

## Wojtek_

Hej,

Z mojej klasy w liceum dwie osoby dostaly sie na MIT, wiec te marzenia sa jak najbardziej mozliwe do spelnienia. Wazne jest tylko na jakim jestes teraz etapie - jezeli juz w klasie maturalnej, to jest duzo za pozno. Za to jezeli dopiero zaczynasz liceum to powinno byc w sam raz. 

Jezeli chodzi o uczelnie w stanach, to nie pchaj sie nigdzie poza Ivy League - strata czasu. Za to jezeli juz sie dostaniesz do tejze ligi to raczej nie bedziesz sie nudzil:). Inna sprawa ze Harvard ma budzet wiekszy niz wszystkie uczelnie brytyjskie razem wziete (z Oxbridge wlacznie!), wiec ciezko z taka szkola konkurowac. O ile pamietam, jako osobne panstwo, Harvard bylby jednym z bogatszych panstw na swiecie. 

Pamietaj tez ze studia to tylko srodek do celu, a nie cel sam w sobie. Znam ludzi po naprawde dobrych szkolach (Harvard, MIT, Oxbridge itp itd), ktorzy po studiach nie mieli pomyslu na zycie i robia teraz jakies kompletnie nudne rzeczy w kraju nad Wisla. Z drugiej strony mam znajomych po mniej znanych uczelniach w UK/USA, ktorzy siedza teraz w bankach inwestycyjnych i robia... no wiadomo co tam sie robi:). Najpierw miej pomysl na zycie, a potem szukaj najlepszej drogi zeby za nim podazac. 

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## vutives

No to mnie podnieśliście na duchu. A do momentu to może jest ciut późno ale też nie za późno - od września zaczynam II klasę liceum. I powoli do mnie dociera, że wolne chwile trzeba będzie poświęcić na dodatkową naukę i cały ten proces papierkowy. Co do funduszy... chyba są jakieś stypendia, nie?  :Wink:  A, Wojtek_, zaskoczyłeś mnie tym Ivy League. Nie słyszałem o tym wcześniej, ale wiki już pomogło. Z tego co widzę to nie ma tam MIT czy też Stanford (gdzie się kształcili twórcy Google i wielu innych znanych ludzi), więc mam rozumieć, że np. na te 2 uczelnie też nie ma sensu startować?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jedno jest pewne, warto iść na MIT ale trzeba mieć niebywałe szczęście jak i wiedze (moc Jedi też mile widziana) by udało się tam dostać.

----------

## Wojtek_

Jezeli od wrzesnia zaczynasz druga klase, to musisz sie naprawde wziac do roboty. Sciagnij sobie application form i wszystkie informacje o kursie, ktory Cie interesuje. Zapisz sie tez na TOEFL i kurs przygotowawczy do SATow. Z Polska matura nie masz czego szukac na uczelniach tego typu (co nie znaczy ze nie patrza sie na jej wynik). Nie zdawaj tych egzaminow na ostatnia chwile i zawsze miej kilka dodatkowych terminow na poprawienie wynikow.

Szczerze mowiac, nie widzialem ze w Ivy League nie ma MIT ani Stanford - jasne ze te dwie uczelnie sa tez warte aplikowania:). Okreslenie, ze poza IL nie ma czego szukac, to bylo uproszczenie z mojej strony. Pamietaj, ze nie samym USA czlowiek zyje - popatrz na np. Cambridge, Oxford albo Imperial College w Londynie. Poziom zabojczo wysoki, renoma jeszcze lepsza, a dostac sie jest latwiej (i taniej!). 

W USA stypendia sa, ale nie licz na to ze pokryja >50% kosztow. Jedyna opcja to studencki kredyt, ktory dostaniesz bez problemow - chocby z tego powodu ze po takiej uczelni Twoja pensja zaczyna sie od $100k rocznie, wiec jestes dla banku klientem niskiego ryzyka. 

Jezeli masz wiecej pytan, to wal smialo.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## vutives

Widzę, że jesteś obeznany w temacie. Kończyłeś studia w UK/USA? Ja chyba jednak wolę USA bo tam jest MIT, a oni mają rozwiązanie, które przypadło mi do gustu. Mianowicie główny kierunek studiów (jeśli dobrze wyczytałem na www) wybierasz po roku. Jestem trochę niezdecydowany, więc dla mnie to bardzo atrakcyjne jeśli wiem tylko, że chciałbym coś z informatyką/elektroniką. Moja sytuacja jest nieco skomplikowana. Teraz będę szedł do liceum w Paryżu. Mój francuski nie jest bardzo biegły, a dorzućmy do tego rozbieżności w zakresie materiału i specjalistyczne słownictwo i będzie trochę trudno. Mam nadzieję jednak, że jakoś uda mi się przetrwać i po 3 miesiącach będę się czuł w miarę stabilnie. W najgorszym wypadku wrócę do Polski. Jak jest dokładnie z tym TOEFLem? Trzeba się konkretniej przygotowywać czy wystarczy tylko zrobić kilka przykładowych testów, żeby poznać dobrze strukturę? Mam zdany CAE, więc chyba wystarczyłoby sobie jedynie odświeżyć co nieco czy jednak lepiej jakiś kurs? I jak w końcu wygląda taki kurs na SAT i jak wygląda sam SAT? Bardzo jest trudny i czy muszę się wykazać na prawdę dużą wiedzą ścisłą? Bo szczerze mówiąc nie jestem geniuszem z matmy i fizyki ale staram się.

EDIT: Sprawdziłem dziś w necie i widzę, że trochę kosztują takie kursy na SAT. W American School of Paris (więc chyba całkiem dobry ośrodek) taki kurs kosztuje 600€ i obejmuje 20h lekcyjnych. O coś takiego chodzi i czy te 20h jest wystarczające aby uzyskać satysfakcjonującą liczbę punktów?

----------

## Wojtek_

Skonczylem studia w UK. W USA (i to nie tylko na MIT, o ile wiem) faktycznie mozesz na pierwszym roku robic troche szerszy material, wiec ma sens to, co piszesz. Niestety z TOEFLEM ani SATami nie jestem w stanie pomoc, bo nigdy nie planowalem studiowac w USA (w Anglii tez w sumie przypadkowo wyladowalem). Z tego co wiem, zdanie obu egzaminow jest banalnie proste - bajer polega na zdaniu z super wysokim wynikiem, a to juz takie proste (podobno) nie jest. Na Twoim miejscu poszedlbym na kurs, bo wiedza wiedza, a przygotowanie sie pod egzamin, to troche inna sprawa. 

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

EDIT: Wlasnie przeczytalem Twoj 'EDIT' - naprawde ciezko mi powiedziec, ktory kurs jest dobry i ile potrzeba godzin. Najlepiej znajdz jakies dobre forum ludzi starajacych sie o studia w USA i popytaj tam. Tylko trzymaj sie daleko od American University of Paris, bo juz o tym 'uniwerku' duzo slyszalem.

----------

## vutives

A co powiesz o studiach w UK? Jesteś zadowolony z wyboru? Pomogło Ci to w znalezieniu pracy? I w końcu jak dużych finansów i wcześniejszych przygotowań do samych studiów potrzebowałeś?Last edited by vutives on Wed Aug 27, 2008 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wojtek_

Jestem bardzo zadowolony - jezeli mialbym opisywac szczegoly, to nie starczyloby miejsca. Nie chce pisac na ogolnodostepnym forum, bo zaraz wszyscy mnie znienawidza ze gardze polska edukacja itp. Generalnie kazdemu zycze wyjazdu na studia gdzies poza Polska chocby z powodu poszerzenia horyzontow. Moje wczesniejsze przygotowania to tylko zdana matura miedzynarodowa. Obecnie jest tu masa ludzi po polskiej maturze i tez daja rade bez zadnych problemow. Jezeli chodzi o koszty to obecnie placi sie £3k rocznie (za moich czasow tylko £1k), ale chyba mozna poprosic Unie Europejska o zwrot sporej czesci czesnego. Niestety rodzice nie mogli mnie wspierac finansowo, wiec musialem cale studia pracowac na pol etatu, ale to byla akurat dobra szkola zycia:). A co do perspektyw, to 'sky's the limit' - naprawde nie ma w tym zadnej przesady.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## pancurski

vutives

Napisz jaki profil studiów cię interesuje. Parę razy wspominasz o MIT ale bez szczegółów co do samego kierunku.

----------

## vutives

No właśnie tu jest problem bo konkretnie nie wiem, zwłaszcza jak teraz tyle kierunków jest o tak wąskiej specjalizacji. Interesuje mnie coś jak informatyka, IT, ew. robotyka ale z tym nie miałem styczności. Dlatego pasowałaby mi metoda w USA gdzie można się zdecydować po roku.

----------

